# Home Theater Furniture Recommendations



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm almost ready for the furniture stage of my HT room. The dimensions of the main seating area are 23'x14'.

do i go couch? do i go reclining couch? do i go sectional? Do I go home theater recliners? haha...so many choices!!

for those who have experience with any of the above, i would love to hear your thoughts. did you choose one and with you had gone another direction?

Thank you for any help!

-Andrew


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I have 7 theater recliners (Coasters). 4 in the back and 3 in the front (room is 12.5' wide). I love them and to this day consider them one of the best deals I made when putting together my theater over 5 years ago. They still look and function like brand new.

However, there's many times that I wish I would have put a couch or loveseat in there. Whether it's curling up with my 2 young boys and watching a Disney flick or curling up with my wife while watching something else, the arms of the chairs get in the way.

If I had to do it over again, I would have either put 3 theater recliners in the front and a couple of loveseats (or couch) in the rear OR I would have put 4 recliners in the rear and a love seat in the front.


*reclining loveseat/couches.


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for sharing your experience.

I loked up the Coasters and there are some pretty good packages out there. I really like the 4 piece sectional with the loveseat in the middle. seems like the best of both worlds...especially adding a recliner.

i would prefer not to buy furniture without sitting on it first, but can you give me your opinion on the comfort, feel, and quality of them? I generally trust shacksters!

thanks,

-Andrew


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I have the Coaster Studios, which are very comfortable. I also sat in the Coaster Showtimes and the Directors and IMO, they were not nearly as comfortable as the Studios. I know they also make an Executive and apparently the 4 piece sectional which you mentioned (promenade?), but I've never sat in those. By the looks of them though, I would be surprised if they weren't as comfortable as the Studios.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a big sectional in mine and we really like it. Everyone is able to just lounge out on it and watch movies. They also recline if we want to sit up.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

When I did my parents theater space I went with a loveseat that each side reclinded and was also a rocker, its micro suede material that looks like leather.....like a baseball glove. The recline is a solid leg peice so no gaps to annoy your legs. It is comfy but not so much you drift off to sleep.
Theater seating usually means a cup holder and a serious upcharge for that so get a normal seating solution and use an end table............save a bundle too! I also added Aura Bass Shakers in the seats for under $50 plus amp.


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks guys. i didn't get email alerts on these posts for some reason, so sorry for the late response. good call on using end tables...significantly cheaper.

i think i'm going with Coaster Promenade love seat and sofa, so 5 total seats, 4 recliners. 

the large entertainment setup was too wide for my room. with the 2 separate pieces, i can have them separated, then put them side by side just when i watch a movie.

thanks again!


----------



## qsnstores (Mar 1, 2010)

Andoskyy said:


> thanks guys. i didn't get email alerts on these posts for some reason, so sorry for the late response. good call on using end tables...significantly cheaper.
> 
> i think i'm going with Coaster Promenade love seat and sofa, so 5 total seats, 4 recliners.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to share some photos once its complete.


----------

